# Pricing Lip Balm



## Mr. C (Oct 27, 2011)

We priced ours at $2 a tube or 3 for 5. We calculated out materials and discounting beeswax it was 15 cents for ingredients, 10 cents for the tube and around 25 cents for a label (bought labels and printed, ink will get you, but they looked sharp). The biggest time investment was perfecting recipes, they cooked up pretty quick once we had everything down. That made for pretty good profit margin and put them at comparable price to Burt's Bees or other "higher end" commercial varieties. It of course all depends on you market though. We might have been high on our label cost estimate, but they are more than you think, and we figured that would cover beeswax and labor too if we were over a bit. Labels with less color etc will be a lot cheaper to print of course.


----------



## Homemaid (Sep 4, 2013)

We have the tubes for $2.00 and the small slide top tins for $3.00. The tubes are labeled and the tines are decorated with cute paper, twine, buttons etc. and labeled. The tins sell like hot cakes....


----------



## TimW (May 15, 2013)

Thanks Mr. C and Homemaid for your quick response! $ was the price I was thinking also. Have some slide top tins coming so I can check them out.


----------



## Davacoles (Jun 30, 2013)

Can you provide a URL for the tins?


----------



## TimW (May 15, 2013)

Here is where I bought mine: https://www.thesage.com/catalog/LipBalmContainers.html


----------



## Homemaid (Sep 4, 2013)

Xhttp://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...2IDoCQ&usg=AFQjCNGCYQuiQmyQMYqRJHSgcHKxkdfoAQ
You can order the tins here. They are plain and I decorate mine as stated before. They seem to be great sellers. Go to lip balm containers.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

We sell ours for $3 per tube. That's what Burts costs here at the store, & ours is every bit as good as his.


----------



## Mr. C (Oct 27, 2011)

KQ6AR said:


> We sell ours for $3 per tube. That's what Burts costs here at the store, & ours is every bit as good as his.


Like I said all about the market... Burt's sells for 2bucks here, but I know it's more elsewhere where the market supports it... Burt also was a woman and she has since sold the business last I heard.


----------



## JasonERD (Feb 7, 2013)

Mr. C said:


> Burt also was a woman and she has since sold the business last I heard.


Roxanne Quimby started Burts bees. There actually was a Burt that had bees. She has been in the news a lot in the last few years (I have a camp in Maine)


----------



## Mr. C (Oct 27, 2011)

JasonERD said:


> Roxanne Quimby started Burts bees. There actually was a Burt that had bees. She has been in the news a lot in the last few years (I have a camp in Maine)


Yep, remember reading that too I think, lip balm was hers though, cut my explanation short, I hate typing on a tablet.


----------

